# Virtual firewall and host rules



## gpatrick (Jan 26, 2010)

Switching from OpenSolaris to FreeBSD as a VirtualBox host.  I have two physical interfaces, one which will be used as a DHCP external link into an OpenBSD guest pf firewall.

The host therefore will use the virtual firewall as its gateway.  What pf rules would I need on the host, if any, or can I just do a "block all" on the host?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2010)

If you do a block all nothing will go in or out. That includes any VMs.


----------

